# BSL is being discussed in Seattle!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

President of my club just forwarded a message saying that there is a group that is targeting 9 breeds in Seattle, if you know anyone with these breeds let them know and to tell them to email their county councilman.
The breeds are:American Pit Bull Terrier
Akita
Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Bull Terrier
Dogo Argentino
Dogue de Bordeaux
Cane Corso
Presa Canario
Tosa Inu
Any mix of the above breeds


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Why do "officials" keep trying to implement Breed Specific Legislation (BSL)? Can they provide any location where BSL has actually made anyone safer. In Denmark since the introduction of BSL there has been an increase in the number of dog bites. Several countries have abolished BSL looking at encouraging responsible dog ownership instead. Sorry.. rant over.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This is insanity 

Any reasons why this came up? press meetings anything we can see?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

isn't Seattle supposed to be a progressive, open minded, liberal city?

Guess their liberal views are strictly coffee, tourist trap fish markets where you can see a fish hurled a few feet... and a few bands that wear torn up clothing. 

Thank god they are willing to tackle the meaningful issues.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

doggoblin said:


> Why do "officials" keep trying to implement Breed Specific Legislation (BSL)? Can they provide any location where BSL has actually made anyone safer. In Denmark since the introduction of BSL there has been an increase in the number of dog bites. Several countries have abolished BSL looking at encouraging responsible dog ownership instead. Sorry.. rant over.



Because there is a segment of our country who feels you handle issues with an iron fist. 

Think someone has some information you want...?... Water board them, torture them, do whatever you need to do to keep us "safe." To hell with what this country stands for. 

Think a country doesn't like you?... Bomb them, make up WMD lies, whatever it takes.

Pit Bulls? Kill them all. Ban them. Do whatever you need to do outside of anything insightful. 


Screw it, just Kill, Bomb, destroy EVERYTHING and then there will be nothing that can harm us, right?

We are a dumb species.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It's absurd!! I mean really, is Seattle being overrun with rampaging hordes of Dogo Argentino , Dogue de Bordeaux ,Cane Corso ,Presa Canario, and Tosa Inu's running through the streets attacking women and children!! :scared:

Can people in Seattle even spell those breeds, or for that matter, identify them if they fall over them in them their own front yards? 

This is really one of my major rants and pet peeves. Ban the owners.....make them sign a waiver to own a dog, but don't blame the breed!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

chowder said:


> It's absurd!! I mean really, is Seattle being overrun with rampaging hordes of Dogo Argentino , Dogue de Bordeaux ,Cane Corso ,Presa Canario, and Tosa Inu's running through the streets attacking women and children!! :scared:
> 
> Can people in Seattle even spell those breeds, or for that matter, identify them if they fall over them in them their own front yards?
> 
> This is really one of my major rants and pet peeves. Ban the owners.....make them sign a waiver to own a dog, but don't blame the breed!!!!


The sad part is, they are probably all just called a large pitbull....

the general public doesn't even know what a tosa, or corso is... let alone identify one, so they use the blocky head and mucular build and identify it as a pit.. which they clearly are not. My dog has even been identified as a pit bull FFS... it's terribly sad and i agree that it's insane that they want to ban these breeds without people even being able to identify them.

Instead of a waiver what about mandatory obedience, and CGC titles?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They are all nutcases with nothing better to occupy their time.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

/sigh....

I wish more cities would look to Calgary, Alberta as an example to follow.... instead of jumping on the bandwagon of just banning various breeds.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I was just about to post this! For details, listen to this clip from a recent radio show. This is the woman proposing the BSL. I only got about halfway through before starting to shake with rage. http://icestream.bonnint.net/seattle/kiro/2011/08/08302011190636_1.mp3

If you want to protest, here's info on how, via The Positive Pit Bull:
"BSL ALERT! Seattle, Washington. Sept 1st. Pit bull haters are having a rally at Westlake plaza at 1 pm to propose a pit bull ban. Please show up with your well behaved pitties and show them it's not the breed!"

As stated earlier, it's not just pitties who will be affected. It's a whole list of what are being referred to as "fighting breeds". 

Washington folks, *PLEASE* go represent if you can! (And I won't be mad if somebody accidentally runs over this biotch with their car... You know, because automobiles account for 33,000 deaths in the US per year. That's 11,000 times more deaths in the US per year than are caused by "pit bulls"!)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> /sigh....
> 
> I wish more cities would look to Calgary, Alberta as an example to follow.... instead of jumping on the bandwagon of just banning various breeds.


Yes, Calgary is a pretty awesome city.. not that I am biased :wink:

Like 1 in 5 dogs here are pits/pit mixes. I don't see a lot of bull terriers, mastiffs etc. I did ask one girl if her dog was a dogo argentino and she was SHOCKED and said I am the first person to ask that... :heh:

I don't think by having no BSL that we have a higher bite incidence. We did have an Akita attack here a couple weeks ago.. Some people WALKED THROUGH A GARAGE WITH TWO AKITAS WITH PUPPIES.. to take a shortcut.. WITH ANOTHER DOG (beagle) and they attacked. I believe the male was PTS and the female will be once the puppies are weaned.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I was just about to post this! For details, listen to this clip from a recent radio show. This is the woman proposing the BSL. I only got about halfway through before starting to shake with rage. http://icestream.bonnint.net/seattle/kiro/2011/08/08302011190636_1.mp3
> 
> If you want to protest, here's info on how, via The Positive Pit Bull:
> "BSL ALERT! Seattle, Washington. Sept 1st. Pit bull haters are having a rally at Westlake plaza at 1 pm to propose a pit bull ban. Please show up with your well behaved pitties and show them it's not the breed!"
> ...



RIGHT. Why isn't that B. coming to Detroit to protest CARS? Hell, she should go to St.Louis to protest Beer. Then she can swing by Boeing in Chicago to protest airplanes because they kill a couple people each year.... then she can swing by Denver and visit a weapons manufacturer to protest Assault rifles because they are actually PRODUCED to kill people... (imagine BREEDING Dogs specifically to kill people--could you imagine the crazies that would be on your doorstep)? 

HELLLL, she should find a swimming pool company while she's at it... they kill lots of people. NO, forget that, GO PROTEST THE FREAKING OCEAN AND LAKE MICHIGAN. 

Idiot lady.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Caty M said:


> Yes, Calgary is a pretty awesome city.. not that I am biased :wink:
> 
> Like 1 in 5 dogs here are pits/pit mixes. I don't see a lot of bull terriers, mastiffs etc. I did ask one girl if her dog was a dogo argentino and she was SHOCKED and said I am the first person to ask that... :heh:
> 
> I don't think by having no BSL that we have a higher bite incidence. We did have an Akita attack here a couple weeks ago.. Some people WALKED THROUGH A GARAGE WITH TWO AKITAS WITH PUPPIES.. to take a shortcut.. WITH ANOTHER DOG (beagle) and they attacked. I believe the male was PTS and the female will be once the puppies are weaned.



This is what I fear in the U.S. If we are losing cities like SEATTLE and San Francisco-- these are darn progressive cities who are typically pretty animal rights focused...... if they go, we are really screwed and this type of outrageous thinking could then REALLY take hold. 

Maybe some of these "progressive" cities aren't quite what I thought they were. Maybe THATS it?!


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

So they are quoting the 1991 Dangerous Dogs Act in the UK as being the inspiration... The UK DDA is known NOT to work when it comes to BSL.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> This is what I fear in the U.S. If we are losing cities like SEATTLE and San Francisco-- these are darn progressive cities who are typically pretty animal rights focused...... if they go, we are really screwed and this type of outrageous thinking could then REALLY take hold.
> 
> Maybe some of these "progressive" cities aren't quite what I thought they were. Maybe THATS it?!


Yes they love there animals but I find most progressives to be very closed minded. They want every one else to get what there saying but no way will they try to hear what other people are saying. At least most that I know and listen to.

This woman is an idiot as you say, the drug dealer that owned the dog that bit her, um really, maybe did it ever cross her mind maybe take down the drug dealer. Maybe if we get rid of them it would help allot.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

This is ridiculous! I mean, while Im walking around Seattle all day(or at least for a couple hours each day) I see Pits and other bullys ALL THE TIME...I cant imagine that they would get away with passing this law!!GAAAA!!!!

Im going to start stopping each and every person with a bully and asking if they know about this!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm heartbroken that this could even be talked about! Thanks Rachel for posting the context as I was going to post the forwarded letter tonight. I'm hoping that this won't go far.


----------

